# Solved: Registry value powerbutton?



## Jl92 (Jul 17, 2010)

Solved!!! The value is at:

```
HKU\SID\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Start_PowerButtonAction
```
I used a registery scanner named: regshot. To find it!
_____________________________________________________________________________________________
*OLD*
Hello, I'm trying to create a program that changes the default power button option. But I can't find the registry value. I've been searching for a few hours on google already but I can't seem to find it. I'm talking about this:








Does someone know where I can find it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

See brakeangrily on 16 nov 2009 at 
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...l/thread/ce90f66f-a1fd-4697-b399-4158b4b5f195

But the answer might not be in the registry. It might be in powrprof.dll

RF123


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2010/01/05/windows-7-god-mode/
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=1014
http://softzilla.blogspot.com/2009/05/windows-7-manager-free-windows-7.html

the last link has a programe which can do what you actually want


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

d 1:
Interesting site.

I clicked on the W7 RC download link, but it took me simply to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

I hope the other software works as advertised. 

Edit: I didn't see a specific reference to the power issue at any of the 3 sites listed. Please help me out. 

RF123


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

just re checked links and all ok my end
3rd link its just that this programe can alter your on/off/restart/ etc etc buttons so not exactly a solution but if they can do it thought it may help as have used it myself when 7 was in beta


----------



## Jl92 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help all! But I'm affraid I'm still not closer to the solution. I tried the powrprof.dll but it just made my pc go hibernate instead of changing the power button.
So... I'm still searching and hoping if someone has the answer to this little "problem".


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations! 

Unsubscribed. 

RF123


----------

